# Trixie's Mouse House - Recent Litter - Allana and Cosmo



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

So I just thought I would post this. It's my most recent litter of broken and self, blacks and agoutis. Every litter I have ever had always had more does than bucks. This litter was 2 bucks 6 does = 8 pups. Alana is a perfect mom. Here are some pictures. They are all reserved (I am keeping four of them). Feel free to help with names. I'm keeping a self black doe, broken black buck, broken black doe, and broken agouti doe.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

How cute!


----------

